

Dictionary lookup via the commandline - polym
https://github.com/YASME-Tim/glosbe-dict-terminal

======
polym
If you have any suggestions/issues/feature requests, just open a new issue :)!
I'm happy to implement more, if it can help you!

------
Klasiaster
simpler on most machines::

    
    
      $ sudo apt-get install dictd dict dict-gcide dict-de-en dict-stardic dict-wn dict-xdict dict-moby-thesaurus dict-freedict-deu-eng dict-freedict-eng-deu
      # or even more dict-freedict* stuff
      $ dict approved

~~~
polym
Oh nice to know. Well, at least my simple client got color!

